# New Arrival.... Seamaster 300 166.032 (Vintage '68 Heart)



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Couldn't decide if I was in the original SM300 camp or in the pristine new watchco camp. :think: So bought them both thinking I can keep one & release the other. Which one would you keep?.

the Watchco SM300 on an Omega mesh band.....










or the '66 SM300 on leather nato...


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Keep the 66 - beautiful


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Definitely the 66 SM300 - I have had both and whilst I liked the WatchCo a lot, I sold it bacause I do prefer knowing that a watch is a genuine vintage. I have nothing against re-builds - I also have a rebuilt SM120 which is truly great. Also, I love the non-date dial of the vintage SM300 - I think date windows spoil the looks of a dial. Just my personal opinion

Cheers


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

i had a watchco and it looks to new for the age of the watch a vintage watch should look vintage imho :notworthy:


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

lovely looking watch and i'm a big fan of the Omega mesh and it looks good on plenty of models, i wore one on my Planet Ocean for a while, really comfortable


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

I love vintage sm300's....let the soulless Watchco version go and treat yourself to a suitable semi-expandable original bracelet with the proceeds or put it on a woven tropic/perlon.

All the best - Neil


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Keep the WatchCo and send me the '66. :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If you can see your way clear to keep both, do it. Give yourself some time to decide if there is no need to keep both of them.

Later,

William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Personally I think you should completely ignore Kev and give ME the 66...

Seriously though, I hardly think there's a comparison. My 64 big triangle will be coming back from STS fairly soon, and I much prefer the vintage.

Keep both though and when you've finally decided, sell the 66 to Kev!


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Bootsy said:


> Keep the 66 - beautiful


+1 Easy decision! It has a lot more character. Not to say that there is anything wrong with the other one.


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I have justified to myself that I need to keep both :tongue2: ..... I love the '66 it's not going anywhere. The watchco can be my daily wearer.

Good grief now I have started something......now I am hunting :gunsmilie: a SM 300 triangle...


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

oz-bear said:


> Well I have justified to myself that I need to keep both :tongue2: ..... I love the '66 it's not going anywhere. The watchco can be my daily wearer.
> 
> Good grief now I have started something......now I am hunting :gunsmilie: a SM 300 triangle...


Well done Sir. Beautiful watches. Enjoy them both in good health.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you mean one of these???










I had a WatchCo SM300 as well and to be honest, I loved it but for some reason, I felt I had to sell one. However, I wish I'd kept it as I then went out and bought a WatchCo SM120.










There's nothing wrong with 'rebuilds' - they have the correct vintage movement and all the rest is as new - although vintage looking. For someone who likes pristine watches (me) that is one hell of an advantage. If you sent your battered vintage watch to Omega for refurbishment you would get something like a 'rebuild' returned - with a new dial, handset, refinished case and a rebuilt movement. What's the difference?

Cheers


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Aroma nice SM120 I love the blue dial :yes: I have its little brother SM60...

Now that SM300 n/d triangle is too :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:for...congrats lovely watch.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Aroma.... you're SM300 triangle reminds me of this...










in wider shot....










I bloody love it..... :yes:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Glad youlike it - they are one of the most iconic watches ever - right up there with the Rolex Sub and the Omega Speedmaster IMHO.

Cheers


----------

